# The beauty of an older dog



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Was at the training field, mostly WL GSDs. We had to heel in a circle and then a down stay . Deja's neighbor (1 year old WL male) couldn't concentrate and focused on eating Daisies and grass; the typical knuckle head stage and so funny. His owner rolled her eyes when I asked how old he was and then we started laughing. Deja is the confident wise woman in the group. On this down stay we had to walk all around that large circle of down staying dogs and her eyes and ears followed me constantly between all handlers. When I came back to her, she quietly wagged her tail without getting up, ears flat and eyes sweet. I melted. This is what the ripe old age does. I can steer her with a pinkie. Wish she would not age anymore. This is perfect. I am much more motivated to take on an older dog in the future. On the way home swimming and fetching from a lake. And now content asleep and coffee for me and of course she sleeps next to me here.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Aww! So sweet 💕 good girl Deja.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Warm and fuzzy


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Agreed, Deja and Keystone are the same age and i’d love to freeze him right here. we’re so spoiled.

That said, Keystone is completely over the whole group training activity thing - he’d probably just walk off and meet me at the car, lol


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Fodder said:


> Agreed, Deja and Keystone are the same age and i’d love to freeze him right here. we’re so spoiled.
> 
> That said, Keystone is completely over the whole group training activity thing - he’d probably just walk off and meet me at the car, lol


I think Deja wouldn't mind that either. She does everything diligently because "That's what you do". Bo is still excited to be there and dances in a heel but sneaks looks and sniffs at other dogs of he can. Typical ES with his own agenda


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

What a sweet girl!


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

What a wonderful relationship you and Deja have!! I do envy and look forward to the beauty in a mature dog, and I am talking about the beauty of the mind. They are so very special.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Ahhh, yes, I know what you mean.
Hans is so deliberate now. And, oh, how perfectly he brings and gives me the ball.
Rolf is a goofy knucklehead. Brings the ball 4 feet from me and lets it drop out if his mouth. I have to insist that he come all the way and give it to me. He doesn’t have the patience or the drive.
You can watch Hans think. He studies me and reads my mind.
Every day, I hope I have many more days with him, especially like this,feeling good and being happy.

These dogs should live to be 18.
We don’t get nearly enough time with them.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

I don't have much dog experience but I truly lucked out with Fern. I think she is around Deja's age? Fern is sitting at a happy 7.5-8 years old. I've had some older folk with dogs tell me that Fern is such a well behaved dog and how it's so hard to raise a GSD correctly. I'm on the clock to acquire another dog in 2-3 years and im scrambling. I wish Fern would live forever


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

May you and Deja enjoy the lovely relationship for many more years to come!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

My household to a T. Della just over 8, Becca 1.5. Night and day, with these 2. Della is jus so laid back and easy.


----------



## Mannix (12 mo ago)

The beauty is when looking at your old dog, happy and content, and remembering all the good times and love you've had together, and hoping for more.

Star


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

That wise confident look. Love it! And this one: falling sleep while hoping for tidbits when I was cooking.


----------



## Mannix (12 mo ago)

Thanks. He was my first and so very special. My Star.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

My senior Nitro, smile!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Aw, these seniors have such pull on my heart.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

The “I know what you’re thinking” look.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

My♥.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> The “I know what you’re thinking” look.
> View attachment 586580


For sure. You don't see that look in a 9 month-old.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

At what age is a GSD considered a senior?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Apex1 said:


> At what age is a GSD considered a senior?


Probably 8….. but i personally (reluctantly) wait until double digits.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Deja is 8 years old. I call this age 'mature'. She doesn't show any sign of strained movement, no weird bone growths, just a greying chin but still a sleek coat.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Apex1 said:


> At what age is a GSD considered a senior?


I would say 9.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Nitro has aged prematurely, the result of long term health issues, and meds which have given him quality rather than quantity of life. He's 8 and looks and moves senior. So many older dogs here look 1/2 their age, what an incredible 'gift'.


----------

